# HYPP Ancestor?



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Wanted to add links to Sire and Dam AllBreed:

Turns out "0444444" is actually "TW Roan Hancock" according to AllBreed..
"TW Drift Han Lucky": Tw Drift Han Lucky Quarter Horse

"WT Miss Blue Hancock": Wt Miss Blue Hancock Quarter Horse

Still don't see any Impressive.. I don't even see any indicators that she could carry HERDA. Confusing!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Unless there is a horse in her breeding somewhere that is related to impressive you don't need to worry about HYPP. Especially if the horse with the HYPP test was neg which it should be since there appears to be no Impressive breeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Must be a glitch on her papers then, without Impressive in her lineage it is extremely unlikely that an ancestor carried HYPP :/


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Agree with the above. Very possible glitch on her papers - (Impressive is my QH's grandsire, but thankfully she's HYPP N/N)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I would call the AQHA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The Hancock line produced fast horses, racing, barrel racing. In 1997 AQHA demanded that any horse carrying Impressive had to be tested and the outcome was included on the reg. paper.


----------

